# lolicon.swf - mature viewers only!



## Linkiboy (Nov 9, 2007)

No Chris Hansen this time, sorry.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol, Icon.


----------



## Osaka (Nov 9, 2007)

whats lol icon? o_o;


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 9, 2007)

More importantly, how did you embed a swf?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm surprised many of you didn't read it as lolicon...

...or did read it and are being sarcastic/not posting/are lying


----------



## cubin' (Nov 9, 2007)

I was expecting something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I made happy in my pants for no reason


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 9, 2007)

mm lolicons


----------



## JPH (Nov 9, 2007)

If you look closely, at frame 428, you can see half of Chris Hansen's face.


Linkiboy, that's classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit - spelling error


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 9, 2007)

lawl, i read it as lol icon and took me a while to figure out what chris hansen and mature viewings had to do with anything.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Let me spice this up with a REAL lolicon pic from my private stash...  It has twincest, sensei, and tentacle all in one!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I thought we got rid of this crap?*


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 9, 2007)

Shadowboy's in the trap! Quick Linki - PULL THE ROPE!


----------



## MC DUI (Nov 9, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 9 2007 said:


> Shadowboy's in the trap! Quick Linki - PULL THE ROPE!


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh Shi-  

*Trapped* 

I want a bigger cage.  This one is way too small.  


...  I believe this was an acceptable rick roll.  Anyone who believed that I would be stupid enough to really post hentai and was pervy enough to click deserved it.  Sides, it fit the topic theme... sorta.

...So, how many did I trick before it was modded?


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh, lulz, it was a rickroll?


----------



## phoood (Nov 9, 2007)

lol icon.

icon.


----------



## notnarb (Nov 9, 2007)

whats the song for the first part of it?


----------

